

Show HN: Joe – a .gitignore magician in your command line - karangoeluw
https://github.com/karan/joe

======
bbcbasic
Very nice, you have solved a common annoying problem of hunting for a good
.gitignore online.

------
bruce_one
Really neat idea :-)

The first thing I thought when I looked closer was "which version(s) of Python
does this need?"...

Might be something worth adding to the readme? :-)

